
Ask HN: Are you happy with your newsreader? - apatters
What app or website do you use to read the news? Are you happy with how it works or are there things you don&#x27;t like about it?
======
milanmot
I use Feedly and I am totally happy with it. It has an app as well as the
website is pretty clean.

